# Crankcase Position Sensor



## ton1202 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello,
I know that a lot has been written about this, but I still need help. I have a 94 altima SE with a 5 speed manual transmission. It will start, run for 10 seconds, and die. Then sometimes it wont even start, but, if I get it running, it goes for hours.

So, I have done all of the fuel stuff over. I checked the throttle position switch, MAF.

The computer is telling me that the crankshaft position sensor is malfunctioning. I have a new one, but....

I can't find the old one. It appears from all that I have read, it should be where the clutch slave cylinder is, but I do not see it.

Please help, I need this car to run. 

Thanks for all of your input,
Tony


----------



## Surf (Aug 19, 2005)

When looking at veh from front. What I know as a crankshaft sensor is located to the right of exhaust manifold near bell housing. Sensor has a 90 degree bend , 2 prong electrical connector , is mounted w/1 screw/bolt. I think Nissan calls it a magnet sensor sometimes.

surf


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

A crankshaft position sensor wont cause your stalling problem. You sure it didn't say camshaft position sensor?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

ton1202 said:


> Hello,
> I know that a lot has been written about this, but I still need help. I have a 94 altima SE with a 5 speed manual transmission. It will start, run for 10 seconds, and die. Then sometimes it wont even start, but, if I get it running, it goes for hours.
> 
> So, I have done all of the fuel stuff over. I checked the throttle position switch, MAF.
> ...


Remove the distributor cap and the plastis housing on the distribuotr itself and look inside and see if there is any oil. If there is then you found your problem. Altimas are notorious for this once the milage racks up


----------



## ton1202 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Yes, I can't read*

I feel so stupid. It is the camshaft sensor. I pulled it apart last night. Only the bottom screw had oil on the threads. Now for my next question, does the sensor come off of the 1994 distributor? The chiltions manual says that some are not servicable. It looks to me like, unless I can get the disc (with all of the slots) off, I need another distributor. 

Thanks again,
Tony


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

ton1202 said:


> I feel so stupid. It is the camshaft sensor. I pulled it apart last night. Only the bottom screw had oil on the threads. Now for my next question, does the sensor come off of the 1994 distributor? The chiltions manual says that some are not servicable. It looks to me like, unless I can get the disc (with all of the slots) off, I need another distributor.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Tony



Good work in diagnosing.

Whats happened, is oil has gotten passed the oring gasket on the distributor and onto the disc (as you call it). So when you first drive everything works fine, as the oil warms up it passes into the distrbutoer, which cause the sensor to lose position and your car stalls out, if you wait 20 minutes I bet your car will start up again. This is a very common problem with Altima, such as mine.

Unfortunatley you have to replace the distributor as whole, dealer only $500.00. Don't believe chiltons on replacing components inside the distributor, in fact throw out the book and buy the haynes, its much better. In addition, I wouldn't be tempted to buy an aftermarket rebuilt distributor like the ones from Autozone, they're unreliable and tend to fail shortly after. 

Frank


----------



## ton1202 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I'll see what happens today.

Tony


----------

